# Line Breaks



## somody

When you post a thread, it seems like I can't put line breaks between things.  For example, this:  EACH WORD IS SUPPOSED TO BE ON A SEPARATE LINE RIGHT NOW  What's wrong?


----------



## lauranazario

Hi Somody.
In order to help Mike Kellogg work out the bugs, please give us:
1. what kind of computer you are using (brand & model)
2. what operating system it runs on
3. Which browser (and number version) you are uysing when you encounter this problem.

Saludos,
LN

EDIT: for example...
I'm on a Mac powerbook G4, 1.5 ghz 
running on OS X (10.4.2)
Firefox 1.0.6


----------



## somody

I'm on a custom built computer, 750MHz (it's old ), 256 MB RAM running XP Pro Firefox 1.0.7


----------



## Jana337

somody said:
			
		

> I'm on a custom built computer, 750MHz (it's old ), 256 MB RAM running XP Pro Firefox 1.0.7


Try deleting cookies. It helped many people this morning. I cannot guarantee, however, that it will work in your case. 

Jana


----------



## Gustavoang

What _Message Editor Interface_ are you using?

Edit: Try to change the interface and do some tests.


----------



## Gustavoang

The forum changes several characters when you post a message. For example, if you start a message with upper-case words, they'll be changed.


----------



## somody

I changed from WYSIWYG to some other one.

THESE
SHOULD
BE
ON
DIFFERENT
LINES


----------



## somody

Score!  All it was was the bad editor.  Thanks guys.  If we had reps, I'd rep you!  lol


----------



## Gustavoang

Hi, somody.

Congratulations!

By the way, I found two words/phrases that I couldn't understand: "Score!" and "If we had reps, I'd rep you!"

Please: Could somebody explain me what these words/phrases mean?

I did find definitions of "score" and "rep", but I'm not sure whether they're right in this context.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## belén

Gustavoang said:
			
		

> Hi, somody.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> By the way, I found two words/phrases that I couldn't understand: "Score!" and "If we had reps, I'd rep you!"
> 
> Please: Could somebody explain me what these words/phrases mean?
> 
> I did find definitions of "score" and "rep", but I'm not sure whether they're right in this context.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!



Score would be like "Yes" "Bingo" "Eureka"

If we had reps = if we had reputation points in the forum (we used to have them but not anymore) I would give you some. 

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## somody

belen said:
			
		

> Score would be like &quot;Yes&quot; &quot;Bingo&quot; &quot;Eureka&quot;
> 
> If we had reps = if we had reputation points in the forum (we used to have them but not anymore) I would give you some.
> 
> Cheers,
> Belén


 YUP!


----------



## Gustavoang

Alright, I understood.

Thanks!


----------

